# I want audio resources!



## Craig (Dec 5, 2004)

What are some good sources on the net for purchasing audio CD's and tapes? I am very interested in getting some Van Til resources, also...so I am hopeful you read this, Paul. I know I asked in the past, but as Christmas is approaching I want to make sure my family knows what I want.


----------



## VanVos (Dec 5, 2004)

www.cmfnow.com is a good website for Vantil material. Also www.mtoliveslibrary.org has some free teachings and some good books on sales.

VanVos


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 5, 2004)

I believe the Mt Olives library is a dead link. I also believe that their library is now available on SermonAudio.com



http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...+Inc.&speakerWithinSource=Dr.+C.+Gregg+Singer

[Edited on 5-12-2004 by maxdetail]


----------



## govols (Dec 6, 2004)

http://mountzion.org is another good web site with loads of free sermons and reading material. There is a limit of 10 tapes per month that can be free. Any more and you can purchase. They are pretty cheap for purchase.


----------



## Craig (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks you guys...any other sites you know of?


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.straitgate.com/aom/

links to James White's Dividing Line and others.

http://www.aomin.org/

has link to PRBC, White's home church. Great Sunday School lessons!


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 14, 2004)

or...


http://resources.christianity.com/olford/

since I just posted in the _Preaching_ forum the passing of Dr. Olford.


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> What are some good sources on the net for purchasing audio CD's and tapes? I am very interested in getting some Van Til resources, also...so I am hopeful you read this, Paul. I know I asked in the past, but as Christmas is approaching I want to make sure my family knows what I want.



www.tbcnj.org Pastor Albert N. Martin

www.gty.org Pastor John MacArthur


----------

